# I WANT ONE!



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

At my local petsmart they now have 70g tall all glass side opening hinged tanks. Its just sitting there asking me to buy it! The only thing I dont like is that it comes with a built in screen top. Has anyone else seen these there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Take a picture would you?
j


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

ya that sounds great could u post a pic, 
please


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm Might have to make a trip to the local one to see if they have one...




*GREASER* said:


> At my local petsmart they now have 70g tall all glass side opening hinged tanks. Its just sitting there asking me to buy it! The only thing I dont like is that it comes with a built in screen top. Has anyone else seen these there?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I was in one of my local Petsmarts the other day, and I didn't see anything like that. Maybe mine just haven't gotten them in yet. I'd buy one if I saw it. How much was it?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont have a digital camera or I would get pics. But I think it was about 170.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Yea, my local PetsMart has had them for a while. The only thing is that they are being marketed for chameleons, they are not to be used to hold water, and they crack very easily. They have one on Display that they use. I know that they have thrown one out because the hinges broke of. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I really need to check out the dumpster at the petstore.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Why can't I live near Petsmarts like these? All mine have are those Apogee Reptariums (which of course are entirely unsuitable) and Lizard Lounges. What company makes this thing, so I can look elsewhere?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

I believe Top Fin Aquariums makes most of Petsmarts aquariums.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Top Fin is Petsmarts generic store brand, but they have other brands too. I bought my Oceanic 37 gallon cube there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Since when did ppl start keeping chameleons in tanks? 
$170 sounds a bit high, especially if it's not meant to hold water and therefore made out of cheaper materials than similiarly overpriced aquariums. It may be worth the while to, for the same price or cheaper, find a custom tanker. I know one in the mid to lower michigan area who is really reasonable, if anyone's interested. He does great work.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

If it's $170, then you're better off buying an 80 gallon aquarium. They genarally go for $189 in my area, and I was in Petco today and they had them marked down to $150. I had to keep my hand off my wallet the whole time.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Arklier how do you like your 37cube? I got two of the 30g cubes with stands. If you have any pics ide love to see how you have it set up. They make such nice display tanks, it sux that they are cramed in my room with all my other crap ide really like to have them in a room with more space and let them be the center of attention instead of being serounded by my dirty cloths.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok so the tank I was talking abotu in the start of this post has droped to 99$! This is taking some serious self control not to buy. 99$ is a good deal for the tank but after lightng, materials and frogs its a major investment. And it has a one of those screen lids that is build in and slides in and out and I dont really like those.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The screen is held in by spline like on a screen door. You can pull the spline, take the screen out, and silicone glass in its place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Arklier said:


> If it's $170, then you're better off buying an 80 gallon aquarium. They genarally go for $189 in my area, and I was in Petco today and they had them marked down to $150. I had to keep my hand off my wallet the whole time.


You can never go by petcos prices they are always higher you can find them cheaper and pet land and some aquarium stores if you look around enough I bought my boyfirend a 75gallon tank for his birhtday and I got the tank, light, glass top, sand and some fish for $200. I made firends with one of the guys at the store and I go there all the time so when I told him I was looking for a tank he said he would sell me the 75 gallon for $90 which was the best price I found. I am going to buy a 40gallon breeder for $40


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Keep checking the trash! I just found a 10 gallon hex. about a week ago with hood and light!!!!.
Later and Happy frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*Chemleon tanks at petsmart*

The orignally talked about 70 gal chameleon tank is not suitable for the dart frogs (I work part time at one through college, I took plenty of time to study these tanks!) and that said, isn't suited for the chameleons they are marketed for either. I usually recomend them for arboreal lizards not needing super high humidity. There are too many ways for fruit flies to get out, and probibly frogs as well, and they do not hold water so false bottoms and gravel with sitting water isn't going to work. Keeping the humidity up would also be very hard. If you are looking for a nice tank like that, talk to the dollar-per-gallon people (http://www.glasscages.com), they will make custom tanks for you that include side doors if you want. Patrick's 15 gallons with doors he shows on his site are from them. The price will be more than a dollar a gallon, but you get a good tank thats actually worth your money.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Im gonna start checking the trash soon. Dumpster diving at the pet store is going to be interesting. some friends of mine did some dumpster diving at a photo place and found a bunce of naked pictures of people![/b]


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I would be careful if this petstore is one of those that also has a vet's office in it. Who knows what kind of nastiness gets thrown in that dumpster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

any pet store.... I would imagine there is a good deal of dead animals and fecal matter thrown in there.... Sounds like an utterly disgusting thing to do.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just keep checking local auctions on ebay, the local paper, and asking friends.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i have gotten alot of tanks from friends who just give them to me or find them around for free and tell me about it.


----------

